# Kaleb Daark - Daemon Prince of Malal/Malice



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

I've got my ticket booked for the Mayhem Tournament in Tolworth on the 14th/15th of May. Although my Daemons of Chaos are at a point where I could get 1750pts done in time for the tourny I feel that the amount of Grey Knights that will probably be there would ruin my weekend.

So I decided to bump my Khorne Berzerkers force up to 1750 and take them instead, this means adding 250pts to what I have already. I was planning on adding a Khorne Daemon prince and some summoned Daemons to keep Kharn and his buddies company. Instead I decided that I would try something a bit different and put an anagonist in the army rather than an ally.

I've been a big fan of the background of the chaos god Malal for years now (since WFRP 1st edition) and have always wanted to do something Malal related. I love the idea of the Sons of Malice chapter and loved the short story "the Labyrinth" where the Sons of Malice sacrifice their 11 finest warriors to summon Malal (now renamed Malice) into their midst to help them retake their homeworld.

I also remember the story of Kaleb Daark from the 80's fantasy universe, Kaleb was one of Malal's champions and was sent out to kill champions of the other chaos gods. The series never was finished but I thought
"What if Kaleb made it to Daemonhood and what if Malice sent him to aid the Sons of Malice".

So that's the explanation of the project, this is Kaleb Daark in Daemon Prince form and in the 40k universe. I can use him in my Daemons and Khorne armies (he's turned up to hunt down my army but will have to deal with my opponenents first). :aggressive:


Pics of source material next......


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

OK, here are the pictures which I'm using to guide the project and make the model fit the Kaleb and Malal/Malice (I'll just call him Malice from now on) fluff.

Chaos god Malice (WFRP 1st edition)...









Malice from the Kaleb Daark Comic...









Malice has six fingers on each hand. I wanted to get as many little Malice touch in as possible so decided to add an extra couple of fingers on the Kaleb.

Kaleb Daark from the comic...









The three most important things I wanted to bring over were:

1- Kalebs face. The pointed ears, bulging left eye and earring
2 - Dreadaxe. His signature weapon.
3- The bisected black and white colour scheme. 

Malice's symbol is a bisected black and white skull (bloody copycat Mechanicus) and the Sons of Malice chapter also have a black and white bisected colour scheme...









So that's the features I want to incorporate to make Daemon Kaleb look enough like Mortal Kaleb that he'd look familiar to anyone old enough to remember the character and fluff...

I've decided to base this model on one of those awesome Scibor flying bases. It won't match either of my armies but I really want to make this a centrepiece model. If I never do any more Sons of Malice stuff it'll look cool in a cabinet at least.

The first batch of greenstuff work is done but I need to get some photos of it to put up... More soon


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

dude this can possibly be one unique DP model. I was originally gonna make SoM army when I started my CSMs but wanted to do something more unique which is where the soulless came from but I definately wanna see this come reality.

BTW am I the only one who thinks medevil punisher when I look at kaleb daark.


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

Here we go..

Scibor Flying base...








At first I thought I'd perch the model on top of the base but then I though of how much of pain that would be for true LOS!. Instead I'll have Kaleb moving around the central column.

Leg repositioning and extra digit...








I had to reposition the left leg as it would not be resting on the base. I added greenstuff to the gap between butt and body as well as gap filling where I had to cut the foot.
The extra digit is a bit of paperclip covered in greenstuff. I'm waiting until it cures properly before neatening it up.

Right arm and Dreadaxe...








Extra digit added to hand with greenstuff. Axe hilt cut and greenstuff added to make it look more like the bone handle of Dreadaxe. Not all the pictures of Dreadaxe are consistent so I went with the style I though best.

Obviously the main sculpting work on the axe hasn't been started, I'm leaving the hilt and finger to cure first.

Head...








Went for the "Invader Zim" head as it's the only one with the pointed ears (and doesn't look crap like the other two). The eye is just a small blob of greenstuff smoothed in. The Earring is a chain link I cut off some Modelling chain I bought (gale force 9 glue and rapid cure really helped with the fiddly gluing on the ring).

All together so far...








Really pleased so far but lot's of work to do. I don't think I'm going to add the wings, backpack or trophy racks. He'll have flying in the rules but that'll be him leaping across the battlefield.

Really pleased so far, the posing turned out especially well.k:

That's all for now. Starting the dread axe (I'll have to do that in a few sittings) and boring old gap-filling next.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

looking good but wouldn't kaleb have a more plate mail type armour on instead of power armour. ( not dissing it at all)


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

Yeah, I had considered using the more archaic armour on the sprue but I wanted him to fit in well with any future Sons of Malice models I might want to build. I also wanted to avoid the bare chested look as I'm already using quite a few bits that my Slaanesh Daemon Prince has on him (same head and left arm) and would probably be fielding them in the same army at some point.

I decided a compromise was to keep the armour but not use the 40k backpack style vents. Using the chest plate also means I'll have more areas to paint the Sons of Malice biescted armour scheme onto.

I hadn't really noticed how much Kaleb Daark looks and acts like a chaos version of the Punisher until you mentioned it. 

Maybe I should try and replace the vent on the chest plate with a Skull, it would making look more like the mortal Kaleb AND would make the armour look slightly less Sci-Fi.

Trying to decide what else I should add to make up the points. I have 120 points to use. I might be able to trim a few points here and there and get a minimum squad of possessed in or I could add a squad of sons of malice (Havocs or troops), some summoned daemons are an option too.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

I was just curious but you make a valid point. As favorite CSM armies go Night Lords were always my all time fav. just because Im a fan of classics. But SoM were always a dead second behind them.

Will the DP have wings cause I know no other true way to field him without them.


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

Will be paying for wings, would rather not model them on (I imagine Kaleb leaping around the battlefield) but worried that someone would complain about the lack of WYSIWYG. Previously it was called Daemonic Flight so no-one could complain. 
Obviously I will tell my opponent that the Daemon has flight but there is always a chance I'll be unlucky enough to end up with one of those opponents who will be an arsehole about it. Maybe I should put some tiny little wings on the model somewhere.:biggrin:


----------



## Jubble (Jan 25, 2011)

Funny your doing something very similar to me, very similar idea. Kaleb's a Chaos Lord in my 40K army - fluff and pictures in my army showcase - take a look!

Love the start of your project, by the way, the daemon prince version of Kaleb is looking pretty awesome.

My one is on a horse, and has a flail rather than the beaky axe he has in the cartoon. Not so many pictures of my one on the army showcase - have a look at the full picture of the army, and he's in the middle at the front.

Link to my army showcase:
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/army.php?do=viewarmy&army_id=222


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Mate this looks great. I'm looking forward to seeing how the two tone paint scheme translates onto the model.

+Rep

Rev


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

Update time..

Got round the WYSIWYG problem with the wings by using some Hasslefree miniature helmet wings on the ankles Sub-Mariner style..









Started work on the Dreadaxe. I'm doing it over several sittings so that the green stuff can sure and I can add over the top of it. So far it's the basic shape complete I can keep adding to it until I'm happy.










I've also done some gap stuffing and have almost finished filling in the holes where the wings would have gone.

Thanks for all the +Rep and comments.


----------



## Maligant (Mar 27, 2011)

This is definitely one I'll be watching (inbetween fiddling around with my own Daemon Prince conversion - kinda skiving from it now of course...)

What model are you using? I don't recognise it (not that I'm very clued up about the Chaos Daemon's army though...)


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

Maligant said:


> This is definitely one I'll be watching (inbetween fiddling around with my own Daemon Prince conversion - kinda skiving from it now of course...)
> 
> What model are you using? I don't recognise it (not that I'm very clued up about the Chaos Daemon's army though...)


It's just the standard plastic Daemon Prince kit with a little bit of re-posing.


----------



## Maligant (Mar 27, 2011)

*squints* Really? It had me completely bewildered... Bad brain! Bad!


----------



## serpentis666 (May 2, 2012)

great work so far this has given me a few ideas for my own SofM daemon prince i dont know about character names but its all in good spirit i was gonna go for more of the lizard/dog head but the whole model looks great so far


----------

